# I have a confession and i need advice



## megviolet (Feb 6, 2007)

My DD has been in a front facing carseat for months now. And she isn't even 13 months old yet.

I keep reading about how rear facing is safer but we cannot make the seat fit when it's rear facing. So i measured it and went to Sears and measured the other seats and it seems that NONE of them will fit in our car rear-facing. (it's a 2 door pontiac sunfire). i don't remember the carseat model we have... i can check when DH gets home... i know it is Evenflo.

What do i do? Is it really super unsafe for her to be front facing? Oh, and she is 27lbs and 29" tall if that matters....

Anyone have a recommendation for me?


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

She's at least one year old and weighs at least 20 lb so according to AAP guidelines she can ride front facing. It's always "safer" to be rear facing as long as possible but it's not "super unsafe" to put her front facing.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

How is it that you can't fit the carseat in rear facing? And what did you do before you turned her? I've put my Cosco Scenera rear facing into my sisters two door Accent.

It is really unsafe to have her FF so early. It's legal, but that doesn't mean it's safe. Her bones are soft and her head is big. If you get in an accident, she has a huge chance of breaking her neck.

Remember, now that she's not a newborn, you can but the carseat in more straight up and down (30 degrees) to create more space in the front


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

have you taken it to be installed? Find a tech in your area and they can help you.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes, find a tech in your area to help you correctly install the seat. Try safekids.org.

FWIW, I know someone on another board (I think she's also at car-seat.org) who has RFing seats in a Sunfire, it can be done.


----------



## megviolet (Feb 6, 2007)

Before this seat she was in an infant rear facing seat, it was an evenflo model really similar to a graco snugride but she outgrew it really quickly because she is so tall....

The seat is up all the way, it doesn't have any adjustment to be reclined. It has instructions on it for rear and front facing but it is only meant for kids over 22lbs. It is simple to install, it has 2 latch/tether things that line up with the hooks in the car and the lap belt goes through it.

I'll look into techs to help with the installation as a start but i guess the real problem is that the seat quite simply cannot fit when it is turned around. I guess i have to keep looking at other seats and measuring them in the store until i find one small enough or shaped differently enough... but i don't even have $$ for a seat to buy one new. This sucks. It's really stressing me out because i know it is not ideal but none of the seats we measured were small enough. How stupid







:

I need to know what other sunfire coupe owners use!


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

did I mis read or are you using latch and the buckle?

I have a cosco scenra (sp) is a two door car and it fits well. It cost about $40.00


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

It is much much much safer to be RF. Check your seat to be sure what seat it is first. Look at the sticker on the side of the seat. The older Evenflo convertibles only RF to 30 lbs. I would get a $40 Scenera. Those things fit anywhere and RF to 35 lbs.

And use LATCH OR seatbelt, not both.


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

We had a 98 2 dr Sunfire when DS was a baby.

We were able to fit an Evenflo Portabout bucket in and then an Cosco Eddie Bauer 3\1 convertible in the centre.
I will not lie, it sucked getting him in and out but it was doable.

Like PP mentioned an older child can have their seat installed more upright then a newborn\infant can.

I see you said you have an Evenflo I just hope it is not the model I am suggesting or maybe I do because I really think it would work in the Sunfire with a tech showing you how to do it.

A seat which tends to take up much less space front to back when rearfacing is the Evenflo Triumph Advance...around 144.00-149.99 at Walmart'\Sears\TRU.

I compared it to our Marathon when installed RF and it gave a lot more room. I was seriously impressed. It is a nice seat too..I think I like it more then the Marathon.


----------



## megviolet (Feb 6, 2007)

We are using the latch and the seat belt together, only because the seat shifted around a tiny bit side to side when only using the latch so we figured adding the belt couldn't hurt... i guess this is wrong though? Should i take the seatbelt off? Why is it either/or?

I found the info for getting the seat checked so i'll be calling tomorrow to make an appointment to get it checked. Maybe they will have some advice for us too.

I'm going to go to Walmart when DH gets home and check out the scenera, they have it there... maybe it will work for us too!

I never saw the Evenflo Triumph Advance at our local Sears although it is in the catalogue. I can go to the store the next town over and check it out there.

the problem with it fitting is that is leans so far towards the front seat and is so tall that it makes the front seats too far forward to sit in. I'm pretty confident that to get her rear facing we will just need to buy a different seat. I can imagine getting her in and out is going to be a huge pain in the ass but i just don't feel ok with her front facing... we;ll see what the inspection i book says.

thanks









sounds like i have to just keep checking out seats.


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
It is much much much safer to be RF. Check your seat to be sure what seat it is first. Look at the sticker on the side of the seat. The older Evenflo convertibles only RF to 30 lbs. I would get a $40 Scenera. Those things fit anywhere and RF to 35 lbs.

And use LATCH OR seatbelt, not both.

Our Scenera does not RF to 35lbs yet and costs between 70.00-99.00 depending on where you buy it but I do agree that it is another great option.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

My kids were all forward facing by 10-11 months. I'd say she is just fine.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
My kids were all forward facing by 10-11 months. I'd say she is just fine.

Just because you did it does NOT mean it's safe.







:


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScotiaSky* 
Our Scenera does not RF to 35lbs yet and costs between 70.00-99.00 depending on where you buy it but I do agree that it is another great option.

Sorry, didn't realize she was in Canada







. The only seat that RFsto 35 pounds in Canada is the True Fit.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
My kids were all forward facing by 10-11 months. I'd say she is just fine.

A 1-year-old is five times safer rear-facing than forward-facing. It's not "just fine" to forward-face a young and small child. And in many states, it's not legal either.

Also, seats cannot be installed with both lower anchors and the seatbelt. Pick one.


----------



## megviolet (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Sorry, didn't realize she was in Canada







. The only seat that RFsto 35 pounds in Canada is the True Fit.

Ya.. was just checking the scenera online... and the true fit....

i'm feeling embarrassingly ignorant about carseats now. this sucks. it seems so overwhelming to try to find the right one.
On the plus side... DD is only in the car maybe once a week and only in town so at least i havent' had her on the highway in it everyday... but obviously time to make this a priority.
i really need to do some more research... sincere thanks to all for your help today


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

[Heavenly "My kids were all forward facing by 10-11 months. I'd say she is just fine."

My mom said she had me forward facing at 3 months. My grand ma held her. Just because it is alright and nothing happened does not mean it is safe. A car accident of any type and no telling what might of happened. Car seat manufactures may not be up on the most recent findings in child safety but you an bet if they say to keep your child rear facing for a year you ought to. Dont argue do it. If you choose to after a year well more power to you. That is clearly safer. But dont say your 10 month was safe. He was'nt.It was just by the grace of God no one hit you and you dont have one of those sad youtube.com videos warning other parents of the danger of turning your kid around to soon


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Better to find out your mistakes in a relatively friendly forum than, well, another way. Ask whatever you want!


----------



## megviolet (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
Better to find out your mistakes in a relatively friendly forum than, well, another way. Ask whatever you want!

totally! and thank-you! I will do some searching and reading and and i'll be back with questions i'm sure. First step is taking it in to be inspected i guess.

I am really curious about why it's either seatbelt or latch but not both. Which should i use then?


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megviolet* 

I'm going to go to Walmart when DH gets home and check out the scenera, they have it there... maybe it will work for us too!

I never saw the Evenflo Triumph Advance at our local Sears although it is in the catalogue. I can go to the store the next town over and check it out there.

the problem with it fitting is that is leans so far towards the front seat and is so tall that it makes the front seats too far forward to sit in. I'm pretty confident that to get her rear facing we will just need to buy a different seat. I can imagine getting her in and out is going to be a huge pain in the ass but i just don't feel ok with her front facing... we;ll see what the inspection i book says.

thanks









sounds like i have to just keep checking out seats.

If you do end up seeing the Triumph Advance in person(if you are going to Walmart tonight some but not all Walmart stock them) do not be fooled by how large it looks, it really does install taking up less front to back space.


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megviolet* 
totally! and thank-you! I will do some searching and reading and and i'll be back with questions i'm sure. First step is taking it in to be inspected i guess.

I am really curious about why it's either seatbelt or latch but not both. Which should i use then?

Because car seats have not been crash tested while installed by both LATCH and seatbelt so it is unknown what would happen to the seat and child if in a crash.
Use whichever method give you the best install.


----------



## megviolet (Feb 6, 2007)

Looks like the seat we are using might be expired as well.








it is an Evenflo Medallion V from 2001


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megviolet* 
Looks like the seat we are using might be expired as well.








it is an Evenflo Medallion V from 2001

Definitely need a new seat


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megviolet* 
On the plus side... DD is only in the car maybe once a week and only in town so at least i havent' had her on the highway in it everyday... but obviously time to make this a priority.

Remember you are more likely to have an accident within 5 miles of your home than anywhere else.

Good luck finding one that fits best!


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

*megviolet* - I would definitely look into getting either the Cosco Scenera (sometime known as the Regal Ride or Regal Rider here in Canada) or the Evenflo Triumph Advance. The Cosco seat is less expensive if your budget is really tight, although you'll get a longer use out of the Evenfo Triumph Advance because it has a higher forward-facing weight limit.

Having just installed a True Fit into my Ford Focus, I feel pretty confident that you _would not_ be able to get it rear-facing into your Sunfire. It is a bit of a monster. I just got it to turn my 31 pound, 18 month old back rear facing after he had been forward facing for about a month.

I'm glad that you've got a seat check in the works too. CRSTs can be really helpful when trying to get seats into tight spaces because they know all kinds of little tricks!


----------



## cancat (Jun 15, 2004)

Another thing to think about (and which the tech will point out) is that at that age your child does not need to be reclined as much as the 45 degree angle specified in the manual (for rear-facing)- if the seat is more upright, it will give you more room up front









Definitely, whether you decide to FF or RF the seat, the priority would be to get one that is NOT expired, and decide whether to use Latch OR the seatbelt.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Not much help, but here's some inspiration...

Car seats installed rear facing in 2 door vehicles
Cosco Scenera in Saturn SC2
Sunshine Radian (HUGE front to back) in 2001 Honda Civic

From personal experience---Don't measure--the numbers never add up. Instead, go somewhere that will allow you to try and install the floor models in your vehicle to see if they fit.


----------

